# Saddle tearing groin area



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

I was wondering if this situation that is happening to me is normal or something that i need to tough it out. I been riding only for 3 months now and as Im improving Im doing longer and faster rides. But for some reason my groin is getting all cut up. Is this something I need to deal with do I need to change shorts saddle? I use Peal Izumis select shorts and my bike as a prologo scratch pro saddle. Any suggestions are gladly appreciated.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

It is not normal.

Are you using a lotion like Assos? I use Vaseline and it works fine for me. There is a guy on this forum who reportedly uses Crisco.

After a long ride and the shower, I apply a talcum powder (mine is actually Zeasorb, an anti jock itch powder).


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

Not using any creams at all, I am though doing the baby powder thing after rides,to sooth the pain just a little bit. I might try the Vaseline option since it seems the quickest thing to find. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

BTW Cisco as the cooking oil? Wtf? Lol


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Hpag05 said:


> BTW Cisco as the cooking oil? Wtf? Lol


Yes. His member name was something like "Count of Monte Crisco"

It could have been a joke, but you never know.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Sounds like your positioning is probably off. Are you sitting on your sitz bones or are you rolling forward?


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

I do roll forward a bit not to much specially while spinning hard, I stay far back on the harder gears


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

sore crotch, seat could be to high..........lower it and you might sit on your arse and not your yitch


----------



## howdoesseanroll (Mar 27, 2012)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> not your yitch


I lol'd


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

Hpag05 said:


> BTW Cisco as the cooking oil? Wtf? Lol


I think he probably means the shortening, not the oil. It is the white stuff with the consistency of butter. It should do the trick as well as vaseline or other expensive creams. Although it might make him more attractive to wildlife and stray cookies.


----------



## gthcarolina (Feb 14, 2005)

*Bag Balm*

Not wearing underwear, are you?.


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

gthcarolina said:


> Not wearing underwear, are you?.


Negative,


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> sore crotch, seat could be to high..........lower it and you might sit on your arse and not your yitch


I don't think I can lower it anymore for my size, unless I got fitted for the wrong size frame. I am looking into changing my seat post and saddle and when I do I'm planning to get fitted again.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

Hpag05 said:


> I don't think I can lower it anymore for my size, unless I got fitted for the wrong size frame. I am looking into changing my seat post and saddle and when I do I'm planning to get fitted again.


Have you tried a different type/brand of shorts? Used bibs versus shorts? Sometimes it's the saddle, sometimes it's the shorts, and sometimes it's both.

Have you tried to take a break from riding and let the issue heal? One of your previous changes may have solved the problem, but by continuing to ride, you're aggravating an old injury.

Some sort of lube (Vasoline, Crisco, bag balm, chamois cream, etc.) is probably in order, but if you've got an infection going on, it can actually make it worse.

Another thought, make sure you're getting out of your kit as soon as you're done riding. Shower/bath if at all possible, but dry and clean as best you can if you're away from home.


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

PG_Gary said:


> Have you tried a different type/brand of shorts? Used bibs versus shorts? Sometimes it's the saddle, sometimes it's the shorts, and sometimes it's both.
> 
> Have you tried to take a break from riding and let the issue heal? One of your previous changes may have solved the problem, but by continuing to ride, you're aggravating an old injury.
> 
> ...


I'm planning to take this week off,and I ordered some big shorts from nashbar today to see if it helps, usually I jump in the shower right away of course there has been times I stay socializing with people after for a couple of hours but not all the time. 

Thank you very much for all the replies and educating a newb like me. 
Every time I see the Cisco I lol.....


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

I got the same thing when I first started riding and on only long 25-30 miles rides I would have like no top skin on both sides of my nuts. But I don't go naked either I bought the Jockey briefs that I wear under my bike shorts, tried the bike shorts by themselves and the pad was cutting thru my sking something fierce......so I use the briefs. Now I have no problems after like 6 strong months of riding. my friends told me to get butt butter that are sold in bike shops but wanted to see if this problem goes away naturally and so far its not coming back.


----------



## Thiel (May 22, 2012)

I have that saddle myself, and I find that it's a little tricky to level. You might try making some adjustments to the tilt and see whether that helps. Also, make sure your shorts fit properly: you don't want any Lycra between your junk and your thighs.


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

I changed my shorts to LG bibs and bought the assos cream did 40 yesterday and 25 today so far no problem. Still got a lil bit there bothering me cause is not 100% healed but is better than before.
Still need to get re-fitted to see if there's any issues on that end.


----------



## bike-md (Dec 6, 2011)

Is it itchy? 

If so, you should use some anti-jock itch powder or cream after your rides.

I had a similar issue, and it turned out to be jock itch...it sucked and made me hate riding.

Else, it could be the saddle or bike fit...good luck


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

PG_Gary said:


> Have you tried a different type/brand of shorts? Used bibs versus shorts? Sometimes it's the saddle, sometimes it's the shorts, and sometimes it's both.
> 
> Have you tried to take a break from riding and let the issue heal? One of your previous changes may have solved the problem, but by continuing to ride, you're aggravating an old injury.
> 
> ...


Yes. Make sure your chamois shorts or bibs fit well, bibs are better imo. Too much pad and really squishy and/or saddle with too much squishy padding makes it worse imo. I had to try several brands of shorts/bibs, saddles and then use a little chamois butter in key spots. I also bring spare clean underwear to change out of my chanois and throw a pair of regular shorts over that.


----------

